# درس كيف تكتب عربي في برنامج artcam



## خالد الاقرع (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
درس اليوم كيف تكتب عربي في برنامج artcam 
طبعا درس اليوم مميز 
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
ههههههههههههههههههه
فلاشي يا حلوين:33:
يعني سهل جدا
تحميل الدرس بالمرفقات
تحميل برنامج الكتابة
http://www.mediafire.com/?948qpjyoo0t5b5p

ملاحظة 
يجب ان تنهي الدرس للنهاية​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 مايو 2011)

يا اخوان 
كان هذا الدرس عبارة عن فحص لكم
اكثر من 20 تحميل الله اكبر
تحبون تحميل مقبل لا شيء
حتى كلمة شكر كثير عليكم
ولهذا 
لن اشارككم اي شيء بعد اليوم 
من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكره الله
سلام يا حلوين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الناس

خيركم انفعكم للناس

لا تكن عجولا يا اخي لم ار موضوعك إلا الآن وأشكرك حتى دون ان احمل الملفات التي رفعتها مازالت تحت التحميل ولم اطلع عليها بعد

ولا تنتظر شكر من احد ان كنت تريد بعملك وجه الله واعلم ان شكر الناس لك ينقص من اجرك رفع الله قدرك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2011)

ان اردت ان ترفع شيئا او تشارك بشيء فجزاك الله خيرا وإن لم ترد فجزاك الله خيرا أيضا

واعلم انك تخاطب اشخاصا كبارا أغلبهم مهندسين وفنيين على مستوى فلا يليق ان تدللهم كما تدلل الأطفال وتقول يا حلوين وقد يكونوا لم يشكروك ولم يشاركوا في موضوعك بسبب هذا التدليل غير اللائق والله أعلم

شكر الله لك


----------



## abo_slaim (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي خالد 
لا تستعجل فالكثير مشغول جدا ولا يدخل الانترنت الا قليل من الوقت 
والبعض الاخر سحب الملف للتجربه 

اخي خالد لا تهتم بالشكر من الناس , دع الثواب من الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو سبحانه سيوسع في رزق ويثيبك من حيث تدري او لا تدري

اما عن نفسي لم ارى موضوعك الا اللحضة 
فشكرا لك و بارك عملك وجزاك عنا كل خير


اخوك خالد


----------



## samer0fun (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رسالة من فلسطين \ غزة المحاصرة 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الناس


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا مهندس بلال على الرد انا معاك لكن لعله أراد بذلك خيرا 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (5 يوليو 2011)

يا اخوان انا لا انتظر الشكر من اي احد لكن كل ما اتمنى منك هو النفاعل ووضع الاراء
حتى نصل الى ما هو افضل


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً ويا ريت لو تعملنا دورة فلا ش زي دي


----------



## ah1med (23 أغسطس 2011)

أشكرك أخي خالد انت من الأعضاء المميزين والمفيدين لاخوانهم 


حفظك الله وبارك في علمك وعطائك الأخوي الذي لا تبتغي به غير وجه الله




تقديري لك​


----------



## داود بن داود (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أخ خالد


----------



## mazonet (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ارحمنا بموضيعك المضروبه


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 أكتوبر 2011)

mazonet قال:


> ارحمنا بموضيعك المضروبه



والله يا حبيبي ما حد مضروب الا انت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي خالد


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي خالد ارجو توضيح كيفية تشغيل البرنامج الخاص بكتابة عربي ولك كل الشكر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 أكتوبر 2011)

حسن الدريدي قال:


> اخي خالد ارجو توضيح كيفية تشغيل البرنامج الخاص بكتابة عربي ولك كل الشكر



اهلا اخي العزيز
اخي انا لم افهم ماذا تقصد لكن هل الدرس غير واضح او مفهوم 
اذا كان لديك اي تعليق تفضل انا بالخدمة وابشر بالخير يا غالي


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

وين البرنامج يا ابو خالد


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

يا خالد


----------



## aaamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## وليد وصفى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdellah (12 يناير 2012)

Thank you


----------



## eng1_romy (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك عنا كل الخير
ننتظر دروسك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## حسن-12 (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (21 يناير 2012)

اعذرني ان قلت لك انك انسان فارغ لان الاناء الفارغ هو فقط من نسمع صوته وهو يهتف املأوني
نحن هنا نتشارك المعلومات فان اردت ان تشاركنا المعلومات لنقول لك شكرافاحتفظ بمعلوماتك فنحن لا نريدها
ملاحظة : ربما نكون اكثر منك خبرة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 يناير 2012)

Rabee Mohsen قال:


> اعذرني ان قلت لك انك انسان فارغ لان الاناء الفارغ هو فقط من نسمع صوته وهو يهتف املأوني
> نحن هنا نتشارك المعلومات فان اردت ان تشاركنا المعلومات لنقول لك شكرافاحتفظ بمعلوماتك فنحن لا نريدها
> ملاحظة : ربما نكون اكثر منك خبرة




وانا اقول ليس لك انت يعذرني بل الاخوة الموجودين بالمنتدى اقول لهم اعذرني للني سوف ارد على هذا النوع التافه

اولا يا تافه يا غبي عيب عليك ان تتكلم مع اسيادك بهذه الطريقة

ثانية من كثر مشاركاتك في المنتدي ما شاء الله تبلغ 15 فقط
ولو انك لديك اي معلومات لماذا اذن تحتفظ بها لنفسك يا فارغ

اين مساعدتك للاخوه هنا

لكن اريد منك ان تدخل هنا لعلك ان تتعلم بعض الشيء الذي قد 
يغير من اخلاقك المنحطه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303573


----------



## المغترب63 (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك , ووفقك الى كل خير .

توجد عندي مشكلة في برنامج أبو رشيد للكتابة بالعربي :
-بعد الكتابة في الجهة اليمنى, ولتحويلها الى الجهة اليسرى : تظهر الكتابة باللاتيني .
- و عندما اضغط لتغيير الخط تظهر لي رسالة : Canvas does not allow drawing كما في الصورة التالية :






-و الشغلة الثانية هي كيف نضع الخطوط التي أرفقتها في خطوط الوندوز ؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 يناير 2012)

اخي المغترب 

هل تستعمل windows7 
اذا كنت تستعمل السفن اتوقع انه السبب​


----------



## المغترب63 (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :

- أنا أستعمل Windows XP Ultimate

- لقد حلت المسألة و رسالة التحذيرCanvas doos not allow drawing قد ذهبت , بعدما تمكنت من نسخ الخطوط العربية fontaborsheed في الوندوز . 

شكرا لك على الرد, وبارك الله فيك على الجهود التي تبذلها وعلى الوقت الذي تصرفه في إعدادالمواضيع .

أخوك أمير بقلي


----------



## حسن-12 (24 يناير 2012)

لكم كل التقدير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يناير 2012)

المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> - أنا أستعمل windows xp ultimate
> 
> ...




اهلا فيك اخي امير


حسن-12 قال:


> لكم كل التقدير


حياك الله اخي حسن


----------



## king5star (24 فبراير 2012)

أولاً شكراً لك اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع والموضوع الهام الذى لم تبخل به وادعو الله لك بكل حرف ثواب .

وكان لدى سؤال:-
عندما اقوم بفتح البرنامج يظهر لى رسالة خطأ وهى 

" خطأ فى التطبيق إلى الوفاه -لقدر الله- لا يظهر ملف أبينتياليسشن للتطبيق الموجود فى دليل التطبيق . الرجاء تصحيح هذا .

فما علاج هذه الرسالة وهل يجب على نقل ملفات البرنامج الى ملف ما ..

برجاء التوضيح !!!!


----------



## hamzav8 (27 أغسطس 2012)

[h=2]وظيفة البرنامج[/h][h=2]برنامج أبو الرشيد يعتبر من بين البرامج التي تساعد على الكتابة في البرامج الغير داعمة للغة العربية مثل برامج المونتاج والفوتوشوب ..[/h] 
[h=2]*بعد تحميل البرنامج وفك الضغط عليه ستجد ملفين*[/h] 
[h=2]الملف الأول ، ملف الخطوط: font[/h] 
[h=2]*- نقوم بنسخ كل الخطوط المتواجدة بالملف font *
*ثم نقوم بلصقهم في ملف خطوط الويندوز على هدا المسار*[/h][h=2][/h][h=2]*C:\WINDOWS\Fonts *[/h] 
[h=2]*وهذه صورة لأيقونة البرنامج تجدها في الملف : aborsheed*[/h]




​[h=2]واجهة البرنامج[/h]




[h=2][/h][h=2]*انقر هنــا لتحميل البرنامج*[/h] 
[h=2]*رابط لتحميل 118 خط عربي يعمل على برنامج ابو الرشيد *[/h][h=2][/h][h=2]*تحميل من هنــا*[/h]


----------



## alialixxx (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الناس​


----------



## سناء عبدالله (4 يناير 2014)

لم أجرب التحميل لكن أنا لي تجربة مع أرت كام وقمت بترجمة خطواته العملية بتسلسلها و البرنامج سهل جدا وانا شرحته برسالتي بسهوله ويسر


----------



## هجر 19 (19 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## AMRAOUI (19 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## zazmad04 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## majid0261 (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا مهندس


----------



## فرحانو (18 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

